

Any suggestions on single sign-on (SSO) with WordPress + Wiki + Discourse? - stefek99

Cannot ask on StackOverflow as it would be too broad &#x2F; too generic.<p>There is an organisation that does really well and now is in the process of revamping their IT... New forum engine (move to Discourse), wiki (quite likely MediaWiki) and CMS (quite likely WordPress).<p>What would be the way for single login to work across all the systems? (Wordpress + wiki + Discourse)<p>My guesses:
* http:&#x2F;&#x2F;openid.net&#x2F;
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;persona&#x2F;<p>Any feedback &#x2F; suggestions &#x2F; recommendations welcome :)
Thank you
======
weyhmueller
At an organisation I worked we used SimpleSAMLphp as an SAML 2.0 Identity
Provider in combination with the Shibboleth Apache Module for Access Control
when we realised SSO for their WordPress and MediaWiki in 2011.

I bet nowadays there are authentication plugins for all kind of web
applications so this could be done even more comfortable and also with other
web server software.

------
stevekemp
You probably could tie something like openID together, but you'd need to do
the work yourself.

If you're looking for a really commonly-used SSO system you might want to
consider LDAP.

